

The sierpinski triangle page to end most sierpinski triangle pages  - deedee
http://www.oftenpaper.net/sierpinski.htm

======
JonSkeptic
My favorite part of the article:

>From what I can tell, one of the settings used to deal with division by 0 is
the so-called Riemann sphere, which is where we take a space shuttle and use
it to fly over and drop a cow on top of a biodome, and then have the cow
indiscriminately fire laser beams at the grass inside and around the biodome.
That's my intuitive understanding of it anyway.

also:

>Our cow isn't staring into infinity. It's looking down at infinity, observing
infinity with detached understanding. If our cow were not so enlightened, and
also had the facial muscles, it might betray the subtlest of smiles at
infinity's infinity face, for infinity's turbid fractal whirlpools and vast
lethargic swamps are but swathes of data like any other to this cow.

~~~
sillysaurus3
One of the coolest parts of the article is at the very end when he
algorithmically constructs music with the sierpinski triangle.
[http://www.oftenpaper.net/img/sierzrp1.mp3](http://www.oftenpaper.net/img/sierzrp1.mp3)

~~~
kordless
I was blown away by the observer/house sketch. Philosophically speaking, I'm
glad you guys are here.

~~~
EC1
Aww, platonically speaking we're glad you're here too :)

------
agumonkey
Previous thread :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6516114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6516114)

~~~
Gregorein
should get more upvotes to be seen

------
lifebeyondfife
This is certainly more detailed than mine but I also have a blog post
([http://lifebeyondfife.com/87-beauty-
html/](http://lifebeyondfife.com/87-beauty-html/)) documenting three different
methods and the JavaScript code to make these in an HTML5 canvas on GitHub:
[https://github.com/lifebeyondfife/Sierpinski](https://github.com/lifebeyondfife/Sierpinski).

EDIT: After going back for a further look, saying that the original link is
more detailed than mine doesn't do justice to the amount of content (images,
animations, code, explanations) there actually is.

------
_greim_
If you like this kind of stuff you might also like this:

[http://obadger.com/turtle/](http://obadger.com/turtle/)

Then paste/run this program:

    
    
        var triangle = (function(){
          function frag(len, depth, left){
            if (left === undefined) left = !(depth % 2);
            if (depth > 1) {
              frag(len/2, depth-1, !left);
              t[left?'lt':'rt'](60);
              frag(len/2, depth-1, left);
              t[left?'lt':'rt'](60);
              frag(len/2, depth-1, !left);
            } else {
              t.fd(len);
            }
          }
          return frag;
        })();
    
        /* position the turtle */
        t.pu().bk(250).rt(90).bk(350).pd().color('#0f0');
    
        /* build the triangle */
        triangle(700, 8);

------
mathattack
Wow - I don't think I'll sleep tonight. I want to reprogram all of this
myself. Thanks for sharing!

------
JimmyM
I first saw this when I happened to be struggling with the early Project Euler
problems. The deeper insights and analysis it offered, combined with the sense
of humour, really helped me understand and solve the simple problems where a
straightforward "Intro to X Concept" failed.

------
tiler
For some good hands-on intuition of the Sierpinski Triangle check out this
tutorial on using some open-source (research) software to build a tile-set
which will self-assemble the Sierpinski triangle: [http://self-
assembly.net/wiki/index.php?title=Sierpinski_tri...](http://self-
assembly.net/wiki/index.php?title=Sierpinski_triangle_in_the_aTAM)

Last summer I received an undergraduate research grant to work on ISU TAS (the
above linked software). So I'd love to see more people using it outside of the
research community!

For more information on algorithmic self-assembly in general [http://self-
assembly.net](http://self-assembly.net)

------
Almaviva
For the depth and length of this article, I'm pretty surprised he didn't seem
to mention the Sierpinski triangle patterns that can occur on shells, see:
[http://www.gmilburn.ca/2009/07/16/i-see-sierpinski-shapes-
by...](http://www.gmilburn.ca/2009/07/16/i-see-sierpinski-shapes-by-the-sea-
shore/)

------
anilgulecha
There was a time I was impressed by a program that drew the sierpinski
triangle.

The executable file was 31 bytes:
[http://osix.net/modules/article/?id=756](http://osix.net/modules/article/?id=756)

------
haptiK
> There's a good chance that subgraph is hideous because it contains one of
> the 3 end vertices of the graph as a whole, though I'm too lazy to check
> this.

Too lazy to check that? Somehow I highly doubt it!!! haha

------
andy_ppp
I once wrote a tetrahedron sierpinski gasket... Was very fun, but always made
my then GeForce 3 graphics card overheat at about 10 or 11 sub divisions.

------
raymondh
At first I thought the title was link-bait, but it isn't much of an
exaggeration. The topic is explored deeply.

------
crashandburn4
wow... well that's taken up most of my workday and ruined my time for side-
projects at the same time. Brilliant article.

------
tarp
I could only think of the triforce the whole time.

~~~
tarp
But this is a rad project

